# Winnie fishing



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm going to be fishing winnie/leech this weekend. Just wondering if anyone else is going to be hitting it up for the opener?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

nope - down south of you for the nicer weather...Detroit Lakes. Good luck up there...dress warm!


----------



## hansonni (Aug 19, 2002)

Bring your 12 gauge with you to Leech. It will come in more handy than a rod.


----------

